# Reck's High Tech 60P Journal



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Well in effort to reduce my maintenance load and humidity in my condo I decided to close down my 30 gal (http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/recks-30gal-high-tech-104001/) and my Riparium (http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/recks-8gal-ish-low-tech-riparium-114977/).

I'm super excited to go back to my very first tank's parameters and work on an ADA 60P with the knowledge and experience I've gained over the last 3 years.
I intend to keep this scape low maintenance and use slow growing anubias, cryptocoryes, bucephalandras, and mosses to acquire a nature/jungle feel. No carpet in this setup.

I'm really looking forward to using a few unusual cryptocoryne species that haven't had a chance to show their true colors since they've been largely dormant in my riparium.

Special thanks to Pat at Canadian Aquatics from whom I bought the killer set up: ADA tank, stand, ADA glass tops, ADA garden mat, and ADA sand. I am particularly pleased with the ADA style stand I bought from him. It is very sturdy (almost over engineered), all parts fit flush, and it looks great!

I'm just looking for a small glass diffuser that is well suited for this tank. Please message me if you have something suitable.

Tank and Stand









Frosted privacy window film as background - I'm going to see if I can get this back lit...


----------



## Lutefisk (Jun 29, 2014)

I like that backlighting idea! It'll look like an AGA competition shot every day... = J


----------



## Xenon (Aug 9, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing your aquascape!
I thought I saw glass diffusers on Pat's website.
If not, try Ebay. Shipping from China so slow to arrive.
Suggestion: Cut your ADA Garden Mat flush with the stand.
Good luck with your set-up!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree that backlighting idea should produce some neat effects. Plenty of cheap led strips that you can use nowadays. Can tweak the colour to your hearts content. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Week 5

Currently just getting out of the new-tank-syndrome phase. Plants are finally showing some new growth and the algae has started to back off. I wish I took some pics of when I dropped in the plants - the tank sure looked better then. Also, I'm not sure how all that sand got all over the plants. The fish must be picking them up and then spitting them back out onto the plants.














































Next update will come after I trim off the algae covered leaves and the plants recover a bit more.

Special thanks to April's Aquarium for the white clouds and licorice gouramis - 3 weeks in my tank and still not a single sick fish amongst the 50 or so that I bought from her.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Is that a 60P? Never mind it's in your title! Lol. Looking forward to your next update. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Any updated pictures on this tank x)?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I'll post something in the next couple days. The tank is pretty bare looking as I haven't decided how I want to go with my scape.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

As per requested here is an update. Thanks for asking.

Several big changes. Just planted UG from mysticalnet. Still have lots of work to do.



















Special thanks to Denis, Mysticalnet, April, Algaebeater, King Ed's, and PetSmart for the help since last update.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Awesome! I think the UG will root very nicely in sand. I like your wood/stone slope. 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

